# Fuel Door Spring - GM# 92103150



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am searching for the fuel door spring, however I am having a lot of trouble finding it. I have found it, but the vendor wants close to $20.00 just to ship it to me! Does anyone know of a reputable vendor who has some available, or even maybe an aftermarket solution? I recently purchased my 06 GTO - but the door spring was missing and while not that much of a problem, it does get annoying having to ask someone for assistance to fuel up.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I doubt regular speed vendors will carry a part like that. I'd be happy I could find a new one at any price. A lot of stuff is only available off of wrecks.


----------



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

*wrecks*

Well, I guess that settles that, then. I found a website that has it new so I guess I'm going to just go ahead and grab it from them. One other question - what is the best way to search for a car being parted out? Or is there some kind of database that lists what wrecking yards have? That would definitely make looking for parts easier.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

None that I know of. Here, LS1GTO and LS1tech have sections for parts sales and they pop up there as well as on Facebook there are several GTO specific groups you can join that occasionally have them. Cleveland Pick-a-part has made a specialty of picking up wrecked GTOs and it is good source for parts. I got a '05 brake setup from them and they even turned the rotors before I got it.


----------

